# Fiamma Cab screen cover



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Has anyone bought a Fiamma Cab screen cover?

http://campervanaccessories.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=31

We are looking to buy something to keep the cold/heat out of our Fiat Ducato and this looked a good buy at £31.95. If anyone can let me know whether it does the job before I fork out the money I would be grateful.

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Screen covers*

Hi

Compared to the silver coloured type available, the Fiamma ones are a lot thinner.

Russell


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Fiamma Cab screen cover?

http://campervanaccessories.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=31

We are looking to buy something to keep the cold/heat out of our Fiat Ducato and this looked a good buy at £31.95. If anyone can let me know whether it does the job before I fork out the money I would be grateful.

Chris[/quote]
Yes they do the job Chris,but i have internal silver screens as well ,with the external ones if you were parked somewhere you needed to get a quick getaway you would have to get out to remove them as they fit inside the door frame with magnetic plate.
Rob*


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

Im concerned - I cannot think of one possible reason I would need a quick getaway - if I were to rob a bank for instance I would use something faster with better roadholding and most certainly NOT MINE !!!

Why would I want a fast get away ???? What possible justification is that for an internal screen ??


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I think this applies more to wild campers, staying on Aires etc etc. It means that if you feel threatened in any way by what's going on outside, you dont need to leave the vehicle and possibly put yourself in danger. With internal screens, they can be taken off and the van driven away.


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

Ah sorry - thinking back to my "fast getaway" days.... I suppose one way round is an external screen with peep holes


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

You can also get external ones that you can see through. It gives you enough view so if you need to move the van in an emergency you can. It does reflect the heat and staves off condensation but if you have the lights on people can see in. Not a problem as I close the curtains at night.
Ian


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Waleem said:


> I think this applies more to wild campers, staying on Aires etc etc. It means that if you feel threatened in any way by what's going on outside, you dont need to leave the vehicle and possibly put yourself in danger. With internal screens, they can be taken off and the van driven away.


Spot on John ----if you use campsites all the time it wont affect you
Rob


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We found that the PVC that the screen is made of cracked on the folds in a relatively short time - 4-6 months. Also during an evening with very light wind the magnet (with sharp edges) that keeps the cover attached to the doors cut through the fabric enclosing it and badly chipped/scratched the paintwork.
I guess you get what you pay for.
Sally


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

I wild camp quite a lot and have not had an issue where I felt I needed to get away - I suppose I can understand that point of view though. 

Shall try an external silver screen and see - if its not good I will leave feedback !! 

Really I like the ones you can buy that screw onto the inside of the doors - like you get on the high spec motorhomes, but at £450 a set I would rather have a new moped for the back first


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

*Covers*

Hi there folks,

There is also a front bonnet cover that you can purchase which does work. We purchased one at the NEC show this year for about £10.00. It is only thin, but the difference it makes is worth every penny spent.

"Take care out there"


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*silver screens*

Hi Ihave just bought a sat of external silverscreens £119 including p/p from a company called Silver Screens www.silverscreens .co.uk I used them in Brittany last fortnight they were excellent the ones i have the windscreen section peels down over the bonnet on velcro strips for during the day a bit pricey but good quality .The reason i bought them is i have the internal Fammia ones that stick on with suckers but i found them useless at stopping condensation I just phoned the lady who then sent out a brochure ordered them and they sent them out no trouble at all 01274 872151 JAKS :lol:


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

I have the Silver Screen Para-gon one for a Boxer/Ducato 2000 which I bought at York Show last year used it 4 times outside when not wildcamping and inside when wildcamping including storage bag like new, now got a new Autotrail and New shape Ducato so selling for fare price live North West UK.
Colin


----------

